# RGB --> Dunkelwert



## Dukie (1. Aug 2004)

Hat jemand nen Algorythmus parat, um aus den RGB-Werten einen Dunkelwert (Grauwert) zu errechnen?


----------



## Beni (1. Aug 2004)

Nimm doch einfach den Durchschnitt. (R+G+B)/3


----------



## Anubis (1. Aug 2004)

Mach ihc auch immer, ist aler nicht 100% richtig. Weis aber keine bessere Methode. Und sowiso: Farbe ist IN. 8)


----------



## muddin (2. Sep 2004)

Hi!

Also man kann das so machen:

Man nimmt jeweils die werte für rot, grün und blau, und berechnet die Helligkeit so:

h = (int)(.30*r + .59*g + .11*b);

Das liegt an der warnehmung des Auges, welches verschiedene Farben unterschiedlich hell wahrnimmt.


----------

